# Independent Contractor Rates



## chelsey71 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am wondering what the 'standard' or 'going' rates would be for an independent contractor working from home and coding E&M as well as procedures and surgeries for Pediatrics, Family Practice, ENT, Hand Ortho, Internal Medicine, Derm, and Urgent Care.

Does anyone have current rates???  If so, I would greatly appreciate the input!

Thanks!


----------

